

Ask HN: Tesla never does any ads but still hogs all the limelight. Thoughts? - mandeepj

I was listening to a podcast today from dotnetrocks.com. The speaker mentioned Tesla never does any advertising. This made me think. This is really true. And, it made me wonder also - they are successful so far with getting the word out without spending a dime on marketing. This may not work for lot of companies. What do you think is help them here?<p>1. Elon Musk Brand
2. Superior product
3. Cult like following from consumers
======
WorldMaker
Related to (1) is the breadth of interesting things that Elon Musk has
invested in. Often SpaceX news will mention Tesla and vice versa.

It probably also has to do with the uniqueness of Tesla's product portfolio
within the Car industry and the multiplier effect that can have in what is
already a huge PR-driven industry. Car magazines seem to be just about the
only "product fetish" magazine category left and they still need fresh content
every month. Other magazines and newspapers (what's left of them) still tend
have a (syndicated) "car guy" columnist or at least column space.

------
nanofortnight
4\. An world-changing vision that people can easily understand and are willing
to get behind.

Less the product, more the future.

